# WESTERN IMPACT UTV V BLADE 6' SNOW PLOW JEEP WRANGLER or JEEP CHEROKEE



## bazjeepers

Seems like the guys at Stork Plows in PA have been able to successfully install the Impact V-Plow on a Jeep Wrangler (TJ) or Jeep Cherokee (XJ)


----------



## Cook

any idea what they use? there's nothing on the site specifically for the Jeep. I'd suspect they use a UTV mount that works with the wrangler frame without modification. Any idea which UTV mount it is? id's suspect a Boss would be the same. I have an ATV now but looking to get a UTV or Wrangler to replace it (only plow my driveway and maybe some neighbors). I'd like to get the Western or Boss UTV V-Plow and a wrangler but would like to buy it from my local dealer so I don't have to pay shipping/freight from Storks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just bought the CFO a Wrangler...guess what she's getting for Christmas!


----------



## DeVries

We use ours every storm, amazing on wider sidewalks and driveways


----------



## EWSplow

Cook said:


> any idea what they use? there's nothing on the site specifically for the Jeep. I'd suspect they use a UTV mount that works with the wrangler frame without modification. Any idea which UTV mount it is? id's suspect a Boss would be the same. I have an ATV now but looking to get a UTV or Wrangler to replace it (only plow my driveway and maybe some neighbors). I'd like to get the Western or Boss UTV V-Plow and a wrangler but would like to buy it from my local dealer so I don't have to pay shipping/freight from Storks.


I'll try to dig up the parts list, but there's 2 ways to do it, at least with boss. 
Easy a cheaper way; buy the UTV plow and buy the sport duty jeep mount. You'll have to do a slight modification to the truck side push beam to couple the UTV plow coupler to it. I welded tabs to mine to match up.
The more expensive and time consuming way; 
Buy the UTV plow and jeep mount and buy a coupler to match the jeep push beam. You will have to mount all of the hydraulics, etc from the UTV plow into the sport duty coupler.
Keep in mind. I did mine when dealers weren't familiar with doing this. Your dealer may have better options.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just bought the CFO a Wrangler...guess what she's getting for Christmas!


Seems to me someone thought I was a little wacky for doing this...

Your CFO will be thrilled at Christmas. Don't forget the big, red bow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Seems to me someone thought I was a little wacky for doing this...
> 
> Your CFO will be thrilled at Christmas. Don't forget the big, red bow.


My dad started off with Jeeps for plowing. Bought one in '95 that we used for sidewalks. They're awesome for plowing.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> My dad started off with Jeeps for plowing. Bought one in '95 that we used for sidewalks. They're awesome for plowing.


Yup. Real time savers in tight spots. And, more comfy and go faster than a UTV between sites. 
My 1st was a 79 CJ. Nothing to look at but it got the job done. When it was no longer road worthy, it became an on sight plow at a condo community. Fortunately, they had a spot behind the garages where nobody had to look at it. :laugh:


----------



## sota

Is there any way to get more details for us "morons" like me? That seems like it'd be an interesting upgrade for my western suburbanite, for when the time comes.

eta: I'm looking at the PDF of the manual, and damn if the mounting system isn't really similar to the suburbanite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sota said:


> Is there any way to get more details for us "morons" like me? That seems like it'd be an interesting upgrade for my western suburbanite, for when the time comes.
> 
> eta: I'm looking at the PDF of the manual, and damn if the mounting system isn't really similar to the suburbanite.


Moron is verboten.


----------



## EWSplow

sota said:


> Is there any way to get more details for us "morons" like me? That seems like it'd be an interesting upgrade for my western suburbanite, for when the time comes.
> 
> eta: I'm looking at the PDF of the manual, and damn if the mounting system isn't really similar to the suburbanite.


See my post above.
Maybe someone like @cwren2472 could help you with the parts list for the Liberty.
Not sure where you are in NJ, but @Randall Ave installs plows at his shop in NJ.


----------



## EWSplow

sota said:


> Is there any way to get more details for us "morons" like me? That seems like it'd be an interesting upgrade for my western suburbanite, for when the time comes.
> 
> eta: I'm looking at the PDF of the manual, and damn if the mounting system isn't really similar to the suburbanite.


Well, there you go. Then truckside mount is probably the same.


----------



## sota

EWSplow said:


> I'll try to dig up the parts list, but there's 2 ways to do it, at least with boss.
> Easy a cheaper way; buy the UTV plow and buy the sport duty jeep mount. You'll have to do a slight modification to the truck side push beam to couple the UTV plow coupler to it. I welded tabs to mine to match up.
> The more expensive and time consuming way;
> *Buy the UTV plow and jeep mount and buy a coupler to match the jeep push beam. You will have to mount all of the hydraulics, etc from the UTV plow into the sport duty coupler.*
> Keep in mind. I did mine when dealers weren't familiar with doing this. Your dealer may have better options.


When you say "sport duty coupler" do you mean like the plow gear frame and a-frame assembly?
see: page #6 http://www.storksplows.com/docs/wp-...truck-plow-side-installation-instructions.pdf

eta: I need to run by the shop I bought my plow from (FDR) anyways and get some bits as it is; think I'll see if they have one of these things in stock and see if they'll let me check a couple things out on it.
I won't be able to do something about it this year*, but this really has me excited as a possible upgrade/addition. in a year or two.

* assuming we don't get a metric ton of snow and I wind up making some serious payup


----------



## EWSplow

sota said:


> When you say "sport duty coupler" do you mean like the plow gear frame and a-frame assembly?
> see: page #6 http://www.storksplows.com/docs/wp-...truck-plow-side-installation-instructions.pdf


Yes, with boss it's a sport duty plow. Lighter plow like your western suberdanite.
If I were you, I'd go with the western impact with wings. You already have the truckside. For all I know, western impact may line right up.
If your local dealer has one in stock, pull your jeep up to it and see. If not, maybe a contractor in your area has one for a UTV who would let you check out. 
The 1st year the boss UTV v plow came out I told my dealer what I wanted to do. He refused to sell one to me to mount on a jeep. By the end of the 2nd season he agreed it would work, but I had to install myself.


----------



## cjames808

The mounts or “horns” on the impact are just tiny ultramount style. 

You could use almost any Jeep plow mount and hack it off with the smoke wrench and weld the impact mount to that. 

The only thing is they are probably very low to the ground. I think we have 6” at the frame when level.


----------



## sota

Biggest issue I see right now, is the front locking pin uses that fancy lever and cam action, instead of a captured pin in the receiver. That's killing the overall bracket distance I'd need at the moment. Still, it's a solvable problem. I was going to make a set of extended receiver brackets anyways, so I can mount my winch on the front bumper permanently, and still be able to hook up the plow.


----------



## Cook

I just want to know what I need to buy to make the boss utv-v or western impact v mount up to a TJ without modification. Storks is doing it, but what mount are they using? The one for a John deere gator? Polaris ranger? can-am defender? Anyone know?


----------



## cwren2472

Did you try emailing Stork's to ask them? I highly suspect there ISN'T a mount that will go right up without any modifications.


----------



## EWSplow

Cook said:


> I just want to know what I need to buy to make the boss utv-v or western impact v mount up to a TJ without modification. Storks is doing it, but what mount are they using? The one for a John deere gator? Polaris ranger? can-am defender? Anyone know?


See the post above from sota. It looks like it doesn't line up without modifications. Perhaps, the impact wings can be mounted to the suburbanite frame? I don't know.
I've only done it with boss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Did you try emailing Stork's to ask them? I highly suspect there ISN'T a mount that will go right up without any modifications.


Or even a phone call perhaps?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or even a phone call perhaps?


A what? Is that like a tweet?


----------



## Cook

No modification needed according to them. They're obviously not going to say because then they'll lose business.


----------



## sota

I can say that, I'd be willing to buy the plow, modified with wings, and install bits from them when the time comes. But I'm a DIY installer kind of guy, if for no other reason then I know exactly how it all goes on for when it needs fixing.


----------



## Cook

... not entirely sure I follow. I'm looking to buy and install myself, but want to get everything locally rather than pay for it to be shipped from storks in PA to me. I just don't want to have to cut and weld parts to make it work


----------



## EWSplow

Cook said:


> ... not entirely sure I follow. I'm looking to buy and install myself, but want to get everything locally rather than pay for it to be shipped from storks in PA to me. I just don't want to have to cut and weld parts to make it work


Maybe if you post your location, someone could recommend a dealer in your area.


----------



## Cook

I'm in mass. I know my local dealers but the local dealer doesn't know how they did it


----------



## EWSplow

Cook said:


> I'm in mass. I know my local dealers but the local dealer doesn't know how they did it


If they want to sell a plow, let them do their homework. They should be able to contact western to get some advice.


----------



## Cook

:hammerhead:


----------



## sota

I'd like to ask, if anyone near Union County, NJ has one of these built, and is willing to let me drive by and examine it, let me know. I can't do much (afford) with the idea this year, but I'm a long term planner.


----------



## bazjeepers

Anyone get a chance to have Stork Plows install this setup on their TJ Wrangler?


----------



## yupitsnuge

Sorry to bump an old thread but does anyone have info on this yet?


----------



## EWSplow

yupitsnuge said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but does anyone have info on this yet?


This thread isn't that old. 
You asked a good question. 
I would suggest talking to your local dealer, if you haven't already. By now, maybe other dealers have the info.


----------



## cjames808

Storks now sells the Jeep kit.


----------

